# Rider Vomited inside my car help



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

What happens when someone vomits in my ride? Does Uber charge the rider something?

Hey guys I'm new with Uber driving in Atlanta. I recently moved here from NY and still looking for work and apartment. Currently staying with my sister and doing Uber 5 days a week. 
I started driving two weeks ago and this is my first huge problem. This girl was so wasted and wouldn't get out of my car when I asked her and even though I gave her a plastic bag she didn't even use It just kept vomiting on my seat, both passenger carpets and all over my door, lots of vomit in the speaker. I drive a brand new Dart black/black with only 2k miles so far and it had that new car smell...now it stinks unbearable in there. This happened few hours ago I would of easily made $100-150 more today but had to go home early. And now waiting for morning to I can get the car cleaned up professionaly. What does Uber do for us drivers? I reported this but still no reply.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Telefanatic said:


> What happens when someone vomits in my ride? Does Uber charge the rider something?
> 
> Hey guys I'm new with Uber driving in Atlanta. I recently moved here from NY and still looking for work and apartment. Currently staying with my sister and doing Uber 5 days a week.
> I started driving two weeks ago and this is my first huge problem. This girl was so wasted and wouldn't get out of my car when I asked her and even though I gave her a plastic bag she didn't even use It just kept vomiting on my seat, both passenger carpets and all over my door, lots of vomit in the speaker. I drive a brand new Dart black/black with only 2k miles so far and it had that new car smell...now it stinks unbearable in there. This happened few hours ago I would of easily made $100-150 more today but had to go home early. And now waiting for morning to I can get the car cleaned up professionaly. What does Uber do for us drivers? I reported this but still no reply.


Take lots and lots of pictures. 
Then clean up as much as possible. Once the smell of puke sets into your car you're screwed.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

You may be able to clean some of that vomit smell using a solution of (distilled) water and baking soda which does absolute wonders since I have used it on a vomit odor that came from a toddler. 

But based on the extent of your damage, I would recommend it be professionally done anyways.


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

What happens when someone vomits in my ride? Does Uber charge the rider something?

Hey guys I'm new with Uber driving in Atlanta. I recently moved here from NY and still looking for work and apartment. Currently staying with my sister and doing Uber 5 days a week. I'm just figuring out the city, actually learning it quick! It would take me years to learn it without Uber. Just moved here with my wife and got a kid on the way so I need to work extra, I work in Human Resources when I'm not driving.
I started driving two weeks ago and this is my first huge problem. This girl was so wasted and wouldn't get out of my car when I asked her and even though I gave her a plastic bag she didn't even use It just kept vomiting on my seat, both passenger carpets and all over my door, lots of vomit in the speaker. I drive a brand new Dartblack/black with only 2k miles so far and it had that new car smell...now it stinks unbearable in there. This happened few hours ago I would of easily made $100-150 more today but had to go home early. And now waiting for morning to I can get the car cleaned up professionaly. What does Uber do for us drivers? I reported this but still no reply.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

I hope you took pictures before cleaning anything! If not, your fighting a MUCH tougher battle (easy to think of shady ways around this though if truly needed)

In the past (if you sent in really nasty pictures) uber paid out $250 which is the top amount to my knowledge. The compensation amount went down from there in relation to the level of nastiness or damage done. Personally, I'd fight for $250 from uber if they by chance offer you less.

I had an incident once regarding a cleaning fee and they got back to me in about 30-minutes so I'm not sure why it's taken so long for you (although not suprised cuz well; it's Uber). I didn't have to prove "with a receipt" of any professional cleaning done before receiving my compensation, but that MIGHT have changed at some point as I've heard of it happening to others (probably shady ways around that too).

Good luck...


----------



## UberHoax (Dec 9, 2015)

With Uber pay being so low, this is considered a great bonus.

Do you think you will survive the 4.6 rating requurement being new to atl?


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

Uber service got back to me and said I'll receive $150 in cleaning compensation. This sucks because that shitty girl that puked all over my car happened at 2 am when surge was at 1.9 at that time and I could of drive until 8 am lost a lot of money.


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm not doing Uber for much longer. I got a 4.94 rating right now with 76 five stars out of 107 rides I did. So I might survive the 4.6 ratings. I believe she will give me a 1 star, I did give her one star so she might retaliate. This girl just ruined the whole night of me driving and making more $ it was 2am and surge was going at 1.9 at that time I would of stayed out till 7am like I did last week.


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

UberHoax nah man it's not a bonus for me I just got this car, it didn't even go through its first cycle has only 2k miles and still that new car smell...she just ruined that.


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

RightTurnCycle thanks man I did take about 20 pictures and uploaded them in the app. $150 seems low for brand new car. 
Guys honest question if I see a super drunk like this girl again trying to get in can I cancel the ride ? Will they be able to rate ? How should I do it? I was thinking of just turning my phone off like it died or something and just drive off. What options I got.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, you may cancel the ride. I believe there is an "unruly passenger" option on the list of reasons.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Telefanatic said:


> Guys honest question if I see a super drunk like this girl again trying to get in can I cancel the ride ? Will they be able to rate ? How should I do it? I was thinking of just turning my phone off like it died or something and just drive off. What options I got.


You should cancel ANY ride or passenger that your not comfortable with. Keep those doors LOCKED until you verify that the passenger is good to go. If you do not start the trip, they cannot rate you or vice versa. These 2 things (not letting anyone into your car, and not starting the trip until you decide all is good) will keep you out of a lot headache and hassle. Don't be afraid to cancel on people, as its your car your rules...


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot! This really cleared alot of things for me! I'm not that worried anymore.


----------



## Cutieuberbae (Jun 19, 2016)

I live in a inner city known for a lot of violence. I turn my cab on when i am in better neighborhoods but always seem to go back to the inner city.When I am afraid of the riders I hold my pepper spray in one hand while I drive and i am distracted. Any advice on what to do when I am afraid of my rider and gets out of hand?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Even if you get the full $200 cleaning fee it's not going to be enough. Your best bet is to take that passenger to small claims court to seek further damages. Your new car is already ruined....sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Telefanatic said:


> Uber service got back to me and said I'll receive $150 in cleaning compensation. This sucks because that shitty girl that puked all over my car happened at 2 am when surge was at 1.9 at that time and I could of drive until 8 am lost a lot of money.


Well you could always take the passenger to small claims court and sue her for lost wages and time. But that is a hassle for the amount you lost.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Telefanatic said:


> Uber service got back to me and said I'll receive $150 in cleaning compensation. This sucks because that shitty girl that puked all over my car happened at 2 am when surge was at 1.9 at that time and I could of drive until 8 am lost a lot of money.


That's a risk you take working the bar rush. Not sure about Atlanta, but bar rush is pretty much over by 3:00AM here. No surge at all after 2:15.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

This is why you do not use your personal vehicle as a taxi.


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

Telefanatic said:


> What happens when someone vomits in my ride? Does Uber charge the rider something?
> 
> Hey guys I'm new with Uber driving in Atlanta. I recently moved here from NY and still looking for work and apartment. Currently staying with my sister and doing Uber 5 days a week.
> I started driving two weeks ago and this is my first huge problem. This girl was so wasted and wouldn't get out of my car when I asked her and even though I gave her a plastic bag she didn't even use It just kept vomiting on my seat, both passenger carpets and all over my door, lots of vomit in the speaker. I drive a brand new Dart black/black with only 2k miles so far and it had that new car smell...now it stinks unbearable in there. This happened few hours ago I would of easily made $100-150 more today but had to go home early. And now waiting for morning to I can get the car cleaned up professionaly. What does Uber do for us drivers? I reported this but still no reply.


Take lots of pictures and send in to uber ! Report it on her trip! No pictures no money from uber! Report it asap or no money


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

New car smell no more.. Lol.. Sorry it's not funny but I've gotta laugh!


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

to make at least a good claim there needs to be vomit all over the car, when you drop them off make sure to puke in your car for the extra bonus


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I had an incident once regarding a cleaning fee and they got back to me in about 30-minutes so I'm not sure why it's taken so long for you


That must have been before they re-routed Support to the Philippines ... now for these kind of incidents, it takes 2 days to hear back.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

hot water and dish soap. dish soap has antibacterial and actually kills the smell pretty good. always get to cleaning asap. You dont want it down deep in the seat foam. be very alert for sounds or people rolling the window down and ready to pull over. be very watchful over super drunk people who fall asleep. be careful of areas all the 20somethings congregate. always carry ziplock freezer or garbage bags, and carry paper towels. Its not if you will get a puker, its when. Im actually planning to order waterproof pet seat covers, and floormats that will cover up the sides and contain spills. I want to be able to launder stuff once in a while. Cooties!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Go to a do it yourself car wash if one is available and vacuum the heck out the car. Get as much as you can. DON'T wipe or brush it will just push it into the carpet. Spray all carpet with windex the ammonia will kill off the foulness. Leave all the windows open all day and night try to get to a shady spot to park not in the hot hot sun.

As for future riders know the telltale signs of potential barfers. 
Extreme intoxication.
Previous woof woof stains on clothes.
And belchy gurgly sounds emanating from your rider. When you here this sound stop IMMEDIATELY!!!! To give them a chance to hang it out the door. Drag them out if you have time but be careful of your shoes no good if the hurly whurly soils your shoes.


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

This is the reason why I don't do the bar scenes when driving.


----------



## Telefanatic (Jun 19, 2016)

I got $150 from Uber for that girl pucking. Today I had a kicker, stupid drunk tried to get him out of the car it took 20 kind when I got him home bit he kept falling asleep in the car. Finally get him out and dude tries to fight me. I jump in the car he kicks my ride a bunch of times my fender, front bumper all messed up. This is my new car getting all messed up from me driving Uber. I got 4.89 ratings from 170 ppl so far but keep getting into some B's with these drunks. He didn't look drunk when he got in. The guy got 4 charged in jail now.


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

You work late night, then you will get drunks. Drunks do vomit sometime, so be prepared and vomit proof your car with proper mats, seat covers and bags


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've heard the spray you use for cat pee works on vomit, for the smell, as it breaks down the proteins. Haven't had to try it yet as I don't drive cats and somehow have avoided having anybody puke yet.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Don't drive after 12am? It's a risk you take to make that surge dough.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Take pics of the damage and notify Uber, they will charge him.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Sucks man, its a common thing if you drive the late shift.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yep late shift brings problems. I had my first puker but thankfully she got it all in the bag I had ... None in the car.
Yesterday more drunks....guys dipping in my car....I checked after each drop off I questioned and thankfully car was spotless and clean. I am cutting it close though.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> This is why you do not use your personal vehicle as a taxi.


Yes I agree..........


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Often these are the people needing help to walk to your car because they are way too drunk. They may be propped up against a building or sitting on the curb slumped over. Drive away like they have the plague. The $150-200 fee is almost never worth it - and you have to fight even for that. It's easy to lose that in missed rides in the next few hours alone. I'd say $500 should be the fee.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

Always call pax after a certain hour. That way you'll be able to hear their current state. I cancelled on a drunk fool last night. He was still in the club when he answered the phone (could hear the thumping music in background), sounded drunk as hell.. Slurring words, yelling at me like I'm some schmuck. I hung up and cancelled. He called me after I cancelled; I picked up because I had already accepted another request and thought that it was my new pax calling. I humored him for a few seconds and then said "sorry, got another pickup, gotta go" and then hung up. Went on to pick up some sober passengers at Walmart.


----------

